# Civilization at war rise and fall



## Cosimaninja (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey guys I'm having trouble installing this game and it's coming up with something that I am completely oblivious about so I was wondering if you could help me, so the game is loading and giving me the options to start the installation then I click install it's starts but then stops and comes up with 

Feature:English 
Component: ENG Movies
File: E:\Disk1\data2.cab
Error: data error (cyclic redundancy check) 

Now what does this mean?!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

CRC errors are caused by faulty or dirty media (clean the disc and DVD laser), faulty or badly connected data cables (check connection between DVD drive and motherboard), or a faulty drive (test the disc in another drive, test other discs in this drive).


----------

